# TK Maxx Beans



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

While on holiday in Devon last week I spotted these beans in the Barnstaple branch of TK Maxx.









Apparently the tasting notes are 'a slight smoky whiff' and they are 70% Arabica and 30% Robusta. I resisted the temptation to buy any!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha! I bet you did! I reckon our guinea pig droppings would make tastier coffee


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I always seem to get beans when buying anything from tk maxx. These ones hit the tasting notes every time.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Haha! I bet you did! I reckon our guinea pig droppings would make tastier coffee


Especially if you fed them coffee cherries....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dumnorix said:


> Especially if you fed them coffee cherries....


Ha! Their 'beans' are likely to have notes of tomato, blueberries, lettuce, corn cob, cucumber, celery, grass and hay!!


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

I have bought these from TKMax recently for £12.99 kg. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Saquella-Roasted-Gourmet-Italian-Espresso/dp/B0038HNDHE/ref=sr_1_6_s_it?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1534283699&sr=1-6&keywords=saquella+coffee

100% arabica, great cremma and taste.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

I have also bought these from TKMax, again 100% arabica with a great crema ant taste, well worth £9.99 a kilo


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

mmm not sure! each to his own.


----------

